# Visual Codex Project-Artists Needed!



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm tackling a big project these days. I'm creating a codex for my home brew Legion/Chapter. But the thing is, I suck grots at artworks, and thats where you very good artists come in. I would like voluteres who would like to be part of a codex. 

Those who do help out will be some of the few that will be privy to the codex.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone??????


----------

